# Richtige Singletrails im Großraum Bad Hersfeld



## 520exc-racing (4. Dezember 2005)

Zuerst einmal, super dass wir nun auch ein eigenes Regionsforum haben.
Jetzt müssen wir es natürlich mit vernüftigem Leben erwecken.
Mich würde mal interessieren was es hier in der Gegend an echten Singletrails gibt. De einen oder anderen habe ich natürlich auch schon entdeckt, im Eichhof zB. sind ein paar Schöne, aber man kann insgesamt nicht gerade sagen dass es hier viele gibt. Habe hier zumindest noch nicht annähernd so viel gefunden wie ich es aus NRW gewohnt bin.  
Und wie siehr es eigentlich mit selbstgebauten Pisten/ Downhills aus??

Gruß

Tom


----------



## salzbrezel (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Also, mit Single-Trails siehts irgendwie nicht so rosig aus im Kreis HEF. Allerdings habe ich eine relativ kurze Strecke, die ist schon der Hammer. Falls es dich mal aus Meckbach auf den Landecker bei Schenklengsfeld verschlagen sollte...
Man fährt von Hilmes aus den Waldrand entlang (schon im Wals drinne, hinter der ersten Baumreihe) Richtng Hillartshausen. Dann kommt eine Teerstraße von links und man muss rechts in den Wald einbiegen. Da geht es recht brutal hoch, noch am Feldweg. Den fährt man so etwa einen Kilometer immer geradeaus. Dann sieht es so aus als wäre er vorbei, man fährt aber trotzdem weiter... und da gehts rund. Der Wald macht eine Art Straße frei, es sieht aus, als wäre da mal eine zweispurige Straße gewesen... war natürlich keine. Dort geht es geht richtig bergab, mit einen kleineren Hügeln, du kannst alles einsehen und es ist einfach nur schnell.
Die länge ist etwa 1Km, man kommt zwischen Ausbach und Ransbach am alten Ausbacher Sportplatz raus.

Falls du mal in der gegend bist, die Strecke ist sehr schön!

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaZe (1. Mai 2006)

bieim krankenhaus in hef gibts au noch paar schöne  sind nich so hardcore aber gehn schon


----------



## FullyBiker (29. Dezember 2009)

In Biedebach in Ludwigsau da gibt es eine gute Strecke beim alten Steinbruch !


----------



## ThugLine25 (25. Februar 2011)

hey ist jemand aus hersfeld täglich am biken! bin in der uni und hab mein radl mitgenommen! meldet euch ! bin direkt beim krankenhaus in hersfeld!


----------



## FullyBiker (25. Februar 2011)

Falls jemand Singletrails sucht die wirklich geil sind, mich bitte direkt fragen, dann braucht ihr hier nicht unnötig rumzuschreiben, denn ich kenn mich hier im Kreis perfekt aus und kenn genug Singletrails, da braucht man gar nicht erst bis Schenklengsfeld fahren ! Ride On


----------



## Freeride-Josh (16. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte ne DH- Strecke für dich. In Hersfeld oben am Johanesberg hat die SKI Gemeinschaft Rotenburg einen Trail gebaute http://www.sgkr.de/downhill_freeride/


----------



## premuto (21. April 2014)

Hey komme aus Ludwigsau und fahre nen Enduro (Radon Slide E1).
Wäre schön wenn sich ein paar Leute finden, die auch mal Abends nen Ründchen drehen möchten.
Gegen längere Touren am Wochenende habe ich natürlich auch nichts 
Falls jmd ein paar nette Trails kennt, könnt ihr mich gerne mal anschreiben.
Gruß Jan


----------



## leeeon661 (13. März 2015)

Moin, ich komme aus ronshausen und wär bei ner rad tour dabei. Meldet euch


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. April 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,

in der ersten Maiwoche machen wir eine Woche Urlaub ins Ronshausen und zumindest ich würde gern mein Bike mitnehmen.
Hat jemand ein paar Tipps für ein-zwei zusammenhängende Touren mit gutem Trailanteil? Schließe mich auch gern einer Tour oder auch Spothopping.

Gruß,
Hagen


----------



## LucasLuvKekse (10. September 2017)

Komme aus Niederaula ca. 20 Minuten vor Hersfeld. Falls jemand ein Paar gute Downhill/Enduro Strecken in der Gegend kennt gerne melden.
Außerdem suche ich nach einem angeblich 1km Singeltrail auf der Mengshäuser Kuppe. Falls jemand näheres weiß wo die Strecke lang läuft wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn man mir dies Mitteilen könne. 

Gruß,
Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

